# Samyang To Announce 100mm Macro This Summer



## Canon Rumors Guy (Mar 24, 2015)

```
<p>It looks like Samyang will be announcing a 100mm f/2.8 macro lens this summer. The price of the lens is rumored to be in the area of $800, which is around what the equivalent Canon and Nikon lenses cost.</p>
<p>Source: [<a href="http://photorumors.com/2015/03/22/samyang-100mm-macro-lens-rumored-to-be-announced-this-summer/" target="_blank">PhotoRumors</a>]</p>
```


----------



## Chaitanya (Mar 24, 2015)

for that rumoured price of 800$ it better have magnification ration higher than 1x maybe upto 2x (similar to venus optics lens).


----------



## d (Mar 24, 2015)

The timing of this rumour makes sense, as I purchased Canon's 100mm 2.8 USM this very day.

I look forward to seeing what Samyang can do in a macro lens - I have their 14mm 2.8 and am very pleased with it.


d.


----------



## brianleighty (Mar 24, 2015)

I can get why someone might be tempted by a product that's 7 times cheaper (14mm 2.8) vs Canon's offering but when they're around the same price or more expensive (50mm) I don't get it. There's really no support on these unlike a Canon that I know if something breaks I can easily send it in for repair. Oh... and their lenses are manual focus only...


----------



## ajfotofilmagem (Mar 24, 2015)

Chaitanya said:


> for that rumoured price of 800$ it better have magnification ration higher than 1x maybe upto 2x (similar to venus optics lens).


For $ 800 have to offer something unique, or will to stay aground on the shelves.
Could at least have the aperture automatically running through the camera body, and 2X magnification.


----------



## Maximilian (Mar 24, 2015)

ajfotofilmagem said:


> For $ 800 have to offer something unique...


... otherwise DOA.

I have the 100/2.8L Macro, know its built, AF and IQ quality and I cannot understand that price point. 
I've also owned the non-L macro and its IQ is not really falling behind the L.
I know Nikon and Sigma macros are also not bad. 
So if Samyang does not surprise us in some way they'd better calculate, if a price below $500 is still profitable for them. Otherwise DOA.


----------



## Maximilian (Mar 24, 2015)

d said:


> The timing of this rumour makes sense, as I purchased Canon's 100mm 2.8 USM this very day.


You didn't do anything wrong. It's a really good macro and you'll have a lot of fun with it. 
(and you have it right now)


----------



## LonelyBoy (Mar 24, 2015)

d said:


> The timing of this rumour makes sense, as I purchased Canon's 100mm 2.8 USM this very day.
> 
> I look forward to seeing what Samyang can do in a macro lens - I have their 14mm 2.8 and am very pleased with it.
> 
> ...



For only slightly more than this you can get the Canon 100L Macro, with IS and autofocus. Your 100/2.8 Macro must have been cheaper than this... and has autofocus. Why would you want this instead?


----------



## NancyP (Mar 24, 2015)

It would have to have Zeiss-like performance or infinity to greater than 1:1 range and better performance than the manual focus Venus 60mm 2:1 macro.
For people who shoot a lot of macro and have some other lens for the 85 to 135mm range, manual focus is just fine. I don't use AF on macro range, even in hand-held natural light shooting. Instead, I frame, set approximate manual focus, and slowly sway torso back and forth a few mm or so on rapid continuous fire drive. Or I use the LordV stick/monopod method.


----------



## HurtinMinorKey (Mar 24, 2015)

Samyang doesn't mess around. If this price point sticks it will have insane optics. The 100mm 2.8L Macro is one of Canon's best lenses, and its only a little bit more expensive, so i'm excited to see what Samyang has in mind.


----------



## digital noise (Mar 24, 2015)

Chaitanya said:


> for that rumoured price of 800$ it better have magnification ration higher than 1x maybe upto 2x (similar to venus optics lens).


This. Im guessing it will not have AF, and while thats usual;ly not a factor at 1:1, it needs to bring something else to the table. My Tamron 90mm VC has AF, weather sealing and is sharp as a tack and costs less than $800


----------



## Chaitanya (Mar 24, 2015)

ajfotofilmagem said:


> Chaitanya said:
> 
> 
> > for that rumoured price of 800$ it better have magnification ration higher than 1x maybe upto 2x (similar to venus optics lens).
> ...


having electronic control over aperture would be really useful, I have ton of MF lenses that I use for macro work and sometimes I really would like to control aperture in half stop/full stops instead of what manufacturer decides.


----------



## dlleno (Mar 24, 2015)

I'll assume for sake of discussion that the rumor was not intentionally disseminated to test the viability of the price point  

if the rumored lens is specialized enough with enough features to justify the $800 price point, then it is likely to compliment, not compete with, the Canon 100mm f/2.8 L IS macro which itself is wonderful at less than 1:1, handheld, with a great fun factor.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Mar 24, 2015)

With all the great used 100mm f/2.8 Canon Macros out there that autofocus, as well as great lenses by third parties, its a stretch of the imagination for me to believe there is a market at that price.

Macro lenses at that focal length are simple to design and build, and virtually everyone of them is excellent.


----------



## dadgummit (Mar 24, 2015)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> With all the great used 100mm f/2.8 Canon Macros out there that autofocus, as well as great lenses by third parties, its a stretch of the imagination for me to believe there is a market at that price.
> 
> Macro lenses at that focal length are simple to design and build, and virtually everyone of them is excellent.



Yeah, Samyang peaked with the excellent 14mm f2.8 and it has been pretty much downhill from there with each lens having less and less value/ price. Their latest lenses like the fisheye and the 50mm are priced the same as the competition that has AF and auto aperture.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Mar 24, 2015)

dadgummit said:


> Mt Spokane Photography said:
> 
> 
> > With all the great used 100mm f/2.8 Canon Macros out there that autofocus, as well as great lenses by third parties, its a stretch of the imagination for me to believe there is a market at that price.
> ...



I thought they bottomed out with the 14mm f/2.8. I would not pay $10 for the one I received. I had to pay to return the piece of junk. Its hard to imagine anything worse.


----------



## raptor3x (Mar 24, 2015)

dadgummit said:


> Mt Spokane Photography said:
> 
> 
> > With all the great used 100mm f/2.8 Canon Macros out there that autofocus, as well as great lenses by third parties, its a stretch of the imagination for me to believe there is a market at that price.
> ...



Some of their recent APS-C/m43 format lenses have been quite stellar (i.e. 7.5mm f/3.5 FE, 8mm f/2.8 FE, 12mm f/2.0).


----------



## digital noise (Mar 24, 2015)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> dadgummit said:
> 
> 
> > Mt Spokane Photography said:
> ...



you got a bad copy, which is not surprising based on the degree of copy variance (QC doesnt seem to be Samyang's strong suit). Fortunately for me, my copy is excellent.


----------



## slclick (Mar 25, 2015)

I welcome it all the same, if it brings more folks to the amazing world of macro we're all the better for it. I own a 100L btw.


----------



## JumboShrimp (Mar 25, 2015)

MF and priced the same as the Big Boys? I don't think so.


----------



## NancyP (Mar 25, 2015)

Depends who you count as "big boys". If it has the IQ of the Zeiss 100 f/2.0 makro-planar, and goes 1:1, and has auto aperture, there are people who would consider 800 bucks reasonable in comparison to the manual focus Zeiss, generally regarded as a stellar lens.


----------



## quiquae (Mar 26, 2015)

NancyP said:


> Depends who you count as "big boys". If it has the IQ of the Zeiss 100 f/2.0 makro-planar, and goes 1:1, and has auto aperture, there are people who would consider 800 bucks reasonable in comparison to the manual focus Zeiss, generally regarded as a stellar lens.


Samyang has never made an automatic aperture lens, and besides, this is said to be an f/2.8 lens, not f/2.0.


----------



## Snodge (Mar 26, 2015)

If it doesn't have electronic communication to the body to record EXIF data, then I suspect a large number of folk will pass it by...


----------



## lintoni (Mar 29, 2015)

Posted on Samyang Optical Co Ltd's Facebook page on 27th March. D-6, so maybe an announcement on 2nd April (missing April Fools...)?


----------



## mrzero (Mar 30, 2015)

quiquae said:


> NancyP said:
> 
> 
> > Depends who you count as "big boys". If it has the IQ of the Zeiss 100 f/2.0 makro-planar, and goes 1:1, and has auto aperture, there are people who would consider 800 bucks reasonable in comparison to the manual focus Zeiss, generally regarded as a stellar lens.
> ...



Actually, they released a version of the 35/1.4 for Nikon that has the focus confirmation chip and electronically controlled aperture. http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/859180-REG/Samyang_SY35MAE_N_35mm_f_1_4_Wide_Angle.html

I don't understand why they haven't made this an option on more of their lenses. I want to get the 14mm, but I'd really prefer the convenience of auto aperture, and I don't want to have to sell a used one if that model comes out in a few months.


----------



## lintoni (Mar 30, 2015)

mrzero said:


> quiquae said:
> 
> 
> > NancyP said:
> ...


The 14mm is a great lens, regardless of how aperture is controlled, don't use that as an excuse to deprive yourself!


----------



## mrzero (Mar 30, 2015)

lintoni said:


> mrzero said:
> 
> 
> > quiquae said:
> ...



I'm full of excuses! If they hadn't announced that 35 with the auto aperture, I'm sure I would have bought one by now. I just figured that it was coming on the 14 any time now, given its popularity. And, although I am good at buying things on ebay, I am not as good at selling them.


----------

